# Omfgb Vs. Cm7 And Why...



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

To me although cm7 has some nice features (being able to edit icons and remove their labels for example, a built in overclocking gui and a few other customizations...that ultimately make the phone run a touch slower, with more battery consumption (ime) than an omfgb build. Not to mention the fact that the omfgb launcher is way cooler than the adw.launcher and yet it is no more resource intensive than adw.launcher, again my opinion so whats yours? I used to run all of protekk's cm7 builds, and i flahsed #20 after taking a long hiatus (liquid roms are sik aswell) and it was locking up, my phone overheating, and it simply wasn't as smooth minimal or efficient let alone pretty (with the launchers 3d effect and its general responsiveness)...If someone can provie a reason why i should be running cm7 instead id like to know because i used to love cyanogenmod nd im not sure what happened lol. This is the 10-24 build of omfgb im referring to aswell on IMOS 5.0 kernel. (i know no video..itll come)


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

I was having flash withdrawals and figured I'd play around with OMFGB.

Couldn't find anything about customizing the auto brightness settings. Is it in the most recent build?

I wouldn't mind running it again but auto brightness settings is a must have feature for me.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 12, 2011)

You can use the same CM7 auto brightness settings for omfgb. That's what I did. The settings are here on rootz, just gotta search.

Sent from the future using a flux capacitor at 88mph.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

dlsolo said:


> You can use the same CM7 auto brightness settings for omfgb. That's what I did. The settings are here on rootz, just gotta search.
> 
> Sent from the future using a flux capacitor at 88mph.


I have my own modified settings. Just couldn't find them within the ROM which seemed kinda strange, as I figured they'd be in there somewhere.

As long as I know they're in there ill find em.

Thanks!

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

they are actually built into the omfgb builds if you just hold your finger on empty space on your homescreen and click widets>powercontrol they allow you to switch the brightness mode ala cm7


----------



## McFluffnstuff (Jun 10, 2011)

I was on CM7 and decided to try out OMFGB in late august/early september, but battery life was horrible. Phone would die in 8 hours while Idle for some reason, so I went back to CM7 and stuck with it. A few days ago I flashed the most recent nightly just for kicks and found it to be way easier on the battery than CM was. Im getting ~30 hours before hitting the 15% mark, whereas on CM, my phone would need to charge after 16 hours or so.. As far as I know, my usage has stayed the same too.

So, for now, Im going to have to say OMFGB


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Well thunderbolt STILL isnt technically a supported CM7 rom anyways...not sure if it ever will be...maybe CM9 will include tbolt. I HOPE SO!


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

nocoast said:


> they are actually built into the omfgb builds if you just hold your finger on empty space on your homescreen and click widets>powercontrol they allow you to switch the brightness mode ala cm7


I think he meant adjusting custom backlight levels by adjusting the ambient light sensor threshold values. That feature it's not baked into OMFGB as of the last nightly. It's been mentioned in the God Mode wish list though over in their sub-forum.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

really another one of this threads about omfgb vs cm7. Well OMFGB All Ways


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

well omfgb and cm7 have both been updated quite a bit since the last thread...i should say the 10/24 vs. protekk build 20 thread


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Veridor said:


> I think he meant adjusting custom backlight levels by adjusting the ambient light sensor threshold values. That feature it's not baked into OMFGB as of the last nightly. It's been mentioned in the God Mode wish list though over in their sub-forum.


Thanks, that is what I was referring to.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

McFluffnstuff said:


> I was on CM7 and decided to try out OMFGB in late august/early september, but battery life was horrible. Phone would die in 8 hours while Idle for some reason, so I went back to CM7 and stuck with it. A few days ago I flashed the most recent nightly just for kicks and found it to be way easier on the battery than CM was. Im getting ~30 hours before hitting the 15% mark, whereas on CM, my phone would need to charge after 16 hours or so.. As far as I know, my usage has stayed the same too.
> 
> So, for now, Im going to have to say OMFGB


Is that with stock kernel?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

If you really like CM7 but not OMFGB, then you should run CM7. Most of these AOSP-based ROMs are VERY similar in performance/stability (if you weed out the nightlies with major bugs). The primary differences are the Liquid Settings vs CyanogenMod Stability vs OMFGB God Mode settings and custom launcher. But it almost always comes down to preferences. If you like CM7 better, then you should run CM7. 

Personally, I run OMFGB but I don't use the custom Launcher nor do I use their custom lockscreens (I used to until WidgetLocker came out with the ICS lockscreen).


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

I hate sense, but love running an aosp launcher on it. Everything works and I get the launcher LOL. Omfgb launcher is one of my favorites for sure. So fast and smooth


----------

